# Looking for Coast Guard POC in Kingston Area



## Jarnhamar (28 Apr 2010)

I'm trying to get a hold of a point of contact for the coast guard in the Ganaque/Kingston area to set up some joint training.

Anyone familiar with the coast guard or how to reach them?


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Google is your friend

http://kingston.cioc.ca/record/KGN0164


----------



## 40below (28 Apr 2010)

Just wander down to Portsmouth Olympic Harbour and look for the red and white boat.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks


----------

